# Cast pro 6 to 10 on the field



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

I finally got the opportunity to put guides and grips on the Cast Pro 6 to 10 H that I brought back from the USA and must say that it is an interesting rod and one that the developer Mr Tommy Farmer can be proud to put his name too. 









( *Cast pro 6 to 10 *)

This rod is not aimed at the top end market but more of a quality product designed to meet the demands of the USA surf scene, specifically as an 8 and bait outfit with either conventional (Overhead) or Spinner (Threadline).
Initial albeit limited testing of the blank so far has left a favourable impression on me and I am looking forward to continuing with the test both on the field as well as on the beach where I intend to put it to use as a big fish big bait outfit. 
Due to its heavy /stiff tip configuration I feel that it will prove to be quite good as a slider outfit along the lines of the South African Purglass 400/4 which it bears a slight resemblance to in the way that the blank is finished in the high gloss graphite grey.











( *Classic Graphite Grey similar to the earlier Purglass Range of Blanks but with the newer slim lines expected of todays rods*)

Unlike the older generation Purglass blank the CP6/10 has a near parallel low diameter butt section . I say near parallel as it has a very slight reverse taper. It isn’t noticeable when you look at the blank but once I ran my micrometer over it it confirmed what I felt when casting today. 21.8mm near the bottom of the butt and 22.2mm at the top of the joint section. 
Note that this is common on a lot of rods as the spigot area has been reinforced to take the strain of casting and fighting large fish. 
Tip diameter is 3.8mm just behind the tip guide, in this case a Fuji Alconite which I hot melt glued in place. 











( *The Tip Guide that I prefer on both my casting and fishing roids *)

I also used some of my BNHG guides as I felt that they suited the powerful design brief that the rod has. 
Overall I used 8 guides plus the tip but feel that I can revise that given how the rod loads after todays testing. 

Initial casts were done down at St. Helens breakwall and unfortunately I didn’t get any opportunity to get a fish on it as I was helping a few of the new club members Allan , Ken and Tony so only had a few quick casts and then concentrated on helping them. 











(* After having his appetite for distance casting wetted on Saturday Ken joinded me for some field work *)

This short session did spark the desire to test it further on the field and therefore I decided to head down to South Barwon Reserve to have a more controlled evaluation of what the rod was capable of.










(*Allan Also decided a bit more follow up was benefitial and the impressions of the CP 6 to 10 seemed quite impressed *)

The field was still waterlogged so after donning the old gum boots I trudged down to the southern end and proceeded to send out a few leads. Initially I was casting with the 150 gram lead and this was handled nicely by the rod.
I should stress at this point I wasn’t just doing a simple overhead thump cast with her but a reasonable pendulum cast as I wanted to see how it performed under load and to confirm my earlier impressions that it has a reserve of power that a lot of anglers will find attractive when hitting fish like Drum , Mulloway and Sharks for which this rod is aimed . 

As you will see in the attached video, I cast the rod with a range of leads from the initial 150 gram through 175 and then to the 200 gram as that is currently the heaviest lead that I had available. At 200 grams that comes in at 7.05 oz and I can happily state that this is a lot of lead to be casting and as you will see I need to practice with it more to get better control as I got caught out with the pressure a few times. Happily the rod was able to absorb some of this and I didn’t suffer as much as if I was using some of my other rods which are stiffer in the butt section. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR2JjT5PAZs

*(VIDEO OF THE CP IN ACTION )*


The rod is very capable and I am happy to state that it will cast the weights listed if you require that. In Australia there would only be a few locations that would require this but there are times that the heavier leads are bought into action to tow out the larger baits. Try this with any of the rods normally available in Australia and you would realise that they are far below what is required to actually hit the cast a long way. 

Distances with the rod where more than adequate as most anglers who will be using it will more than likely be doing a simple overhead thump cast or a basic ground cast especially when a rig is added with a large bit of Bunker or Mullet or for us Ozzies a large piece of Salmon of Tailor Fillet (Bluefish).

I look forward to putting the rod through more testing and taking some fish on it as they have been few and far between for me at the moment,. As I said in my earlier post this is one that Tommy can be very proud of.

And before anyone asks no it wont be replacing any of my Century’s


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jeremy,

Thanks for the review and video. It is great to see a respected and competent caster put it through the paces. 

Looked like 200 grams and a pendulum was a load...   

I look forward to future video and reports!!

Tommy


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy to call it like I see it. 

In regards to the casts with the 200 gram it is loaded due to me cominginto the cast a bit early , I need to get back to casting the heavier leads and feel that the rod will happily send it out. By the way the 200 gram leads were hitting around the 200 meter mark. 

In the coming weeks I will run the tapes out as well as try the rod with a simulated bait and rig to also show what the rod is capable of. 

Regards


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

200 meters (656 feet) with a fishing rod and reel with a 200 gram payload (7+oz) is very sweet. 

Jeremy, when you get a chance, strap on your favorite tourney reel and a 150/175 and give it a true all out tournamnent style cast. It will be interesting to see if you get the same results that i did... 

Tommy


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

yea it gives us regular folk something to shoot for lol


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is some video footage that Lee Andrews did when we were testing both the TTLD SM as well as the CP 6 to 10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncQLtVrsEO4

Tommy , Lee likes your rod


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

nothing like watching yall blast lead with a morning cup of coffee


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jeremy Schrader said:


> Here is some video footage that Lee Andrews did when we were testing both the TTLD SM as well as the CP 6 to 10.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncQLtVrsEO4
> 
> Tommy , Lee likes your rod


Outstanding!!!

Any more info?? Distance?? reel?? sinker??

Tommy


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Sinker was 125 gram , reel ABU 5500 magged distances were 220+ meters with a cross wind


----------

